# Novice 27 any tips



## soulfull (1 November 2014)

Doing only our 2nd novice

Novice 27  any tips on gaining extra marks in this particular test?


----------



## Dizzydancer (1 November 2014)

Bumpity bump- also doig this soon but as first novice- what my instructor had told me so far-  make sure you do 3 strides straight on your half tens down centre line, And also change diagonal after the medium trot not over x
Sure someone who actually knows what they doing will be along shorty!


----------



## Primitive Pony (1 November 2014)

Will also follow - I was going to post asking about the give and retake of rein in canter as am not quite sure how to go about it or what the judge is looking for!


----------



## Dizzydancer (1 November 2014)

There is vids on you tube of how to do it- meant to be giving reins towards mouth not ears I think is the idea! I'm aiming for 3 strides- if he is fresh I may only do one rein and deal with the reduced mark!


----------



## LiffWee93 (2 November 2014)

Its a lovely test to ride, im not really qualified to say much but just make sure that the trot-walk-trots are seamless, accuracy for the 2 x 10m across the school and straight in the middle. Be really obvious with your give and retake, at least 3 strides and you need a loop in the rein shown  just make all the transitions as correct as possible and your shapes and you cant help but get a reasonable score ive found


----------



## Nannon (2 November 2014)

At least 3 strides in canter give and retake?! I'd be out of the arena by then lol  I did one stride and very quick give and retake (just make sure you get a loop on the rein) - and accuracy accuracy accuracy


----------



## Dizzydancer (2 November 2014)

3strides is what I have been told too- I have an ex racer and asking as I keep my shoulders back I can just manage the 3 strides without him bowling on too much


----------



## Nannon (2 November 2014)

Never been told that before - will have to work on that (my ex racer has a massive canter lol)!! Learn something new about this dressage malarkey every day


----------



## Dizzydancer (2 November 2014)

Lol yep it's not easy-  I have spent the last 12months working on condensing the canter and still need to engage my core lots more than I do generally to keep him going but collecting up!! God knows how people do it when they need a collected canter I struggle just for working!!


----------



## Nannon (2 November 2014)

Snap! Have spent a year working on the canter - the last month it has just started to click but we have condensed it and it's still so big he literally gets off the floor now instead of doing a 14ft stride! Great fun! Sorry for hijacking OP


----------



## soulfull (2 November 2014)

Thanks everyone

We managed a 62%. Despite her taking off right across the arena  bucking in the warm up and generally being a pain. She was having a 'lady Sunday'
Shame the worst day of her season always falls on a Sunday


----------



## Dizzydancer (2 November 2014)

Well done!! Id be more than happy with that score Especially if she was being a bit of a bag!!


----------



## Nannon (2 November 2014)

Well done! 62% is a fab score especially on a bad day - I'd be well chuffed to get it on a good day too mind lol


----------



## soulfull (2 November 2014)

Dizzydancer said:



			Well done!! Id be more than happy with that score Especially if she was being a bit of a bag!!
		
Click to expand...




Nannon said:



			Well done! 62% is a fab score especially on a bad day - I'd be well chuffed to get it on a good day too mind lol 

Click to expand...

Thank you. I am pleased with the % and very much looking forward to future tests


----------



## Chirmapops (3 November 2014)

Well done! 

A quick response to those who might be a bit confused about the "three strides" for the give and retake. The ideal way to do it is to smoothly push your hands forward (not up) on the first stride, let the horse carry itself for one stride and then take back smoothly again on the third. Now we all know this is easier said than done, but lots of preparation and working at home to teach your horse to carry himself without coming short in the neck will pay off - if you do anything like a good one the judge will give you an 8 just out of sheer surprise!


----------



## Nannon (3 November 2014)

Ooh thanks chirmapops that's a really good explanation! Will definitely start practicing that


----------



## Primitive Pony (3 November 2014)

Equally, thanks - that's really helpful. By 'anything like a good one', do you mean that the horse shouldn't change/react to the give/retake? (Just to clarify, please!!)


----------



## soulfull (3 November 2014)

Primitive Pony said:



			Equally, thanks - that's really helpful. By 'anything like a good one', do you mean that the horse shouldn't change/react to the give/retake? (Just to clarify, please!!)
		
Click to expand...

yep thats the idea, that nothing changes, ie speed or head carriage

Thanks


----------

